# How to be different from the others??



## Chef Isaac (Jul 26, 2004)

I had the chance to go to a local farmers market. This is one that I would like to do because it co-insides with my days off (sorta). However, when I was walking the market, there were two other people selling honey. One smaller table and one larger table. There were a few things I noticed that I can offer that they cant and some things that they offer that I cant.

so... my question is.... how do you make youself and your product different than the other beekeepers who are selling at the market?


----------



## John Russell (Aug 8, 2003)

Try to place your hives on diffrent floral sources, and pull honey when the micro flow is over. Then you can offer several types of honey. Combined with added value packaging, I've carved a neat niche market in my neck of the woods.

If you can't do this, then I'd try to upscale your product a bit, spend more on jars lids and lables to develop a recognizable swank packaging angle. You charge a little more, but you counter this by marketing with signs and tasting samples highlighting the quality and the natural aspect of what you have to offer. 

Hope this helps....

J.R.

[email protected]


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

Have as large a variety of products and packaging variations as you can. Sort the dark and light honey. Have pollen, wax, liquid, cut comb, fancy jars, plain jars, honey sticks for the kids etc.

Even things that don't sell still catch peoples eye and curiosity.

I like to have an observation hive, but it has it's pros and cons.


----------

